# Tank Question



## badboy1 (Feb 23, 2006)

I am looking at a 55 gallon tank that has a support piece at the top that runs across the middle of the tank. Will this affect the lighting in anyway if it used for a saltwater tank?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Opps.....

Just realized this is "saltwater" - I dont know jack about saltwater.. LMAO


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The crosspiece is a brace for the tank. PC fixtures account for this. N.O. fixtures do not. It won't affect you in any way though.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Simpte said:


> The crosspiece is a brace for the tank. PC fixtures account for this. N.O. fixtures do not. It won't affect you in any way though.


Agreed! Have never seen a shadow on mine. Might be moving to a 75G this weekend. Not because of the brace though.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

the only thing i would worry about is really hot lights melting the brace, but if the lights are hot enough, they shouldnt be close enough to the brace or they would heat the water too much.


----------

